# AnimFusion: Animation, artwork, coding. Creativity forum!



## VengeanceZ (Sep 20, 2009)

*AnimFusion* is a fresh forum created in 2009, specifically targeted at animators, programmers and artists overall. If you've got the talent, you've came to the right place!

http://animfusion.forumotion.net/index.htm

I'm *OverDoseD* on there, the Founder of AnimFusion.

*Questions:*

Do you like the background colours?
What about the buttons?
Should I change the title?
Is the logo good?
What new categories should I add?

*NOTE:* To turn off the radio, hover over the little *radio box* next to the black eight ball and slide the knob down.

Thanks, criticism is appreciated!


----------

